
Robocalls reach ridiculous level, as people are afraid to answer their phones - rb808
https://www.foxnews.com/tech/americans-hit-with-26-3-billion-robocalls-last-year-causing-some-to-not-answer-their-phone
======
justtopost
Its so bad I mute all unknown numbers and just return calls if they leave a
message. Might as well go back to beepers. This is a buge failing.

------
hourislate
Giving users the option of allowing calls from numbers you authorize (ex:
Dentist/Doctors office, school,etc) and whatever you have in your personal
contacts and then blocking the rest would solve this issue. I do not want to
hear from anyone who I don't do business with or know.

A bonus would be to just call forward all other calls to your Telcos customer
service lines or the FCC. I'm sure they would take the problem more seriously.

~~~
taylodl
Exactly. I want the ability for my phone to not ring at all if you're not in
my contacts list. Some people have suggested using the DND feature for that
but I don't like that solution for this problem. When I enable DND I only want
my phone to ring for my immediate family where if they're calling at an
unseemly time it's highly likely it's an emergency.

------
rb808
This tmobile stir/shaken looks good, but only for Galaxy Note 9.
[https://www.t-mobile.com/resources/call-
protection](https://www.t-mobile.com/resources/call-protection)

